# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  So....anyone want to live on Mars? Only costs $38!

## Otherside

Yup, this is a serious thread. In the first few days alone, for a $38 application fee, you could be in with the chance of living on Mars, one of the four lucky chosen to be flown out there by 2023, as a part of "Mars One". It is, however, presumed that once you arrive, you probably won't be going back. Ever. The website is here.

http://applicants.mars-one.com/overview/popular/

From the looks of things though, they seem to be chosing the four people to go to Mars...by having a reality TV show with people phoning in too vote.

----------


## Frogger

PASS

----------


## Otherside

> Please tell me this is a joke?



Nope. A load of people seemed to have already signed up.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Why does everything have to be a damn reality show? This is silly. But I'm sure it will still be a guilty pleasure of mine, haha.

----------


## kc1895

:Giggle:  I'm going to start taking applications to live on the Sun for $100.  I will only be taking the first 100 applicants, so you better start applying now!  No luggage will be necessary, except a pair of sunglasses.   ::

----------


## shyVr6

I'm sure they'll love making that decision once they're there for a few years after the excitement wears off.

----------


## Otherside

> I'm sure they'll love making that decision once they're there for a few years after the excitement wears off.



It's the "not getting back to Earth bit" that gets me. =/

That's how they're able to make the journey to Mars. Because they don't have to worry about making sure the rocket can fly back home

----------


## Chantellabella

From the looks of Mars, I'd rather just go live in the desert here. Then when I got tired of desolation, I could come home.  ::):  

I think I'll wait till we have the capability of coolness in space, i.e. Star Wars, Star Trek, Babylon 5, ....................anybody know a good reincarnation company that's cheap?

----------


## Koalafan

Why would I want to be sent to my death essentially?  :Confused:

----------


## kc1895

> Why would I want to be sent to my death essentially?



 Because  you'll be the first koala in space!!! Remember Albert the first monkey in space?

----------


## shyVr6

Maybe they could start sending prisoners that have life or worse sentences there and they could have their own society. Kind of like those Sci-Fi movies where they send prisoners to prison colony planets.

----------


## Koalafan

> Because  you'll be the first koala in space!!! Remember Albert the first monkey in space?



 ::  but there's no trees to climb on mars  ::(:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Maybe they could start sending prisoners that have life or worse sentences there and they could have their own society. Kind of like those Sci-Fi movies where they send prisoners to prison colony planets.



Is it true that at one time, Australia was a prison colony? I know the first settlers in New Orleans tended to be thieves and prostitutes because nobody else wanted to live in a swamp.

----------


## shyVr6

Yes, that is true.

----------


## Otherside

> From the looks of Mars, I'd rather just go live in the desert here. Then when I got tired of desolation, I could come home.  
> 
> I think I'll wait till we have the capability of coolness in space, i.e. Star Wars, Star Trek, Babylon 5, ....................anybody know a good reincarnation company that's cheap?




I thought you were already a martian? And unfortunatly, no. I yet to come across a cheap reincarnation company that doesn't turn you into one of the freaky walking skeleton things.





> Because  you'll be the first koala in space!!! Remember Albert the first monkey in space?



 ::D: 





> Maybe they could start sending prisoners that have life or worse sentences there and they could have their own society. Kind of like those Sci-Fi movies where they send prisoners to prison colony planets.



They used to do that with Australia, right? Just get rid of them, I guess.

----------


## Chieve

thats pretty cool! i would apply if i didnt feel like i would just be throwing my money away and end up not making it...

----------


## shelbster18

::o:  That's a scary thought.

----------


## Monotony

> Maybe they could start sending prisoners that have life or worse sentences there and they could have their own society. Kind of like those Sci-Fi movies where they send prisoners to prison colony planets.



Send them ahead to start building the colony and then come in and remove them and fix any sabotage they committed. Better use of money than locking them up for life, or even better just use a %5 and fix them permanently.

----------


## WintersTale

Why would anybody voluntarily sign up for that? Do they know what Mars is?

----------


## Monotony

> Why would anybody voluntarily sign up for that? Do they know what Mars is?



Should grab people that have no idea what Mars is or what it's like there and send them over for the lawls.  :Rofl: 

Once they get there...

"Help... come.... pick us... up"

"We cant we don't have the technology to do so"

"WUT?!?"

"gibberish"

----------


## Otherside

> Why would anybody voluntarily sign up for that? Do they know what Mars is?



I wonder how many of these people will realize whats happening in ten years time after the initial excitement dies down...and they actually think about this.

----------


## Monotony

> I wonder how many of these people will realize whats happening in ten years time after the initial excitement dies down...and they actually think about this.



Honestly it's pretty god damn pointless and a waste of all the fuel and resources sent there that we wont be able to retrieve, we would be better of building [BEEP] on the moon. Or a big habitable cylinder. Or any number of things more beneficial then sending people and supply's on a 9 month trip to a barren planet that we don't have the means to exploit yet.

----------


## Otherside

> Honestly it's pretty god damn pointless and a waste of all the fuel and resources sent there that we wont be able to retrieve, we would be better of building [BEEP] on the moon. Or a big habitable cylinder. Or any number of things more beneficial then sending people and supply's on a 9 month trip to a barren planet that we don't have the means to exploit yet.



It's the part that training is going to be a reality TV show with premium-cost numbers to dial to vote for your "favourite" that gets me. I think I'm going to stay on Earth. I do actually like going outside and being able to breathe without a helmet on. And eating food that isn't that vaccum-packed ice-cream sandwich. 

I wonder if they get internet on Mars. Probably don't get Wifi. I've yet to hear of any cell phone operators offering calls to other planets.

----------


## Monotony

> It's the part that training is going to be a reality TV show with premium-cost numbers to dial to vote for your "favourite" that gets me. I think I'm going to stay on Earth. I do actually like going outside and being able to breathe without a helmet on. And eating food that isn't that vaccum-packed ice-cream sandwich. 
> 
> I wonder if they get internet on Mars. Probably don't get Wifi. I've yet to hear of any cell phone operators offering calls to other planets.



If there were a colony on the moon I'd move ASAP I cant stand being on this planet surrounded by morons 24/7  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

> If there were a colony on the moon I'd move ASAP I cant stand being on this planet surrounded by morons 24/7



SA loner as I am, I still think I'd get annoyed with my three other people living with me in that space pod thing, or whatever.

----------


## Monotony

> SA loner as I am, I still think I'd get annoyed with my three other people living with me in that space pod thing, or whatever.



3D printer using lunar regolith to construct building shells which can then be outfitted with airlocks and air recycling systems, to support more people. They would only need a small crew to build the framework then send over the more advanced components. Much better use of peoples time and money than going to Mars, and dropping valuable resources somewhere where we cant retrieve them.

----------


## L

So I just registered - I want to see where this goes!!!

....they weren't long looking for money lol

----------


## WintersTale

No laisair, we need you here. You're actually nice  ::):

----------


## L

> No laisair, we need you here. You're actually nice



I have no plan of going to Mars lol I just wanted to see what the process was -  ::  and thank you

----------


## Otherside

> 3D printer using lunar regolith to construct building shells which can then be outfitted with airlocks and air recycling systems, to support more people. They would only need a small crew to build the framework then send over the more advanced components. Much better use of peoples time and money than going to Mars, and dropping valuable resources somewhere where we cant retrieve them.



...whatever. I doubt they've built a 3D lunar regolith airlock whatever thingy on Mars before. Still, call me materialistic or whatever...but I do actually like being able to use the internet??? And not stuck on some red rock place with three other people doing...whatever you do on Mars...I don't know, what do they do? Sit around and twiddle there thumbs??? I doubt that there's actually much to do on Mars. I wonder what happens if there's a fault with the oxygen supply. Or one of them gets sick. A lot of people who signed up for that seem to be eligible for a pension in 10 years time...





> So I just registered - I want to see where this goes!!!
> 
> ....they weren't long looking for money lol



Good luck, I guess. I'm half tempted to do that, but I don't imagine there not going to take somebody who can't hear much. They say the moneys to make sure that you are fully comitted to going to Mars. Not that they could force you, I don't think.

----------


## Monotony

> ...whatever. I doubt they've built a 3D lunar regolith airlock whatever thingy on Mars before. Still, call me materialistic or whatever...but I do actually like being able to use the internet??? And not stuck on some red rock place with three other people doing...whatever you do on Mars...I don't know, what do they do? Sit around and twiddle there thumbs??? I doubt that *there's actually much to do on Mars*. I wonder what happens if there's a fault with the oxygen supply. Or one of them gets sick. A lot of people who signed up for that seem to be eligible for a pension in 10 years time...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, I guess. I'm half tempted to do that, but I don't imagine there not going to take somebody who can't hear much. They say the moneys to make sure that you are fully comitted to going to Mars. Not that they could force you, I don't think.



Die from radiation, die of dehydration, die from asphyxiation, die from starvation, die from extraterrestrial snu snu causing you to run out of water and oxygen, die from having something put a hole in your ship ect. Die from having your suit punctured, die from going out to explore and getting lost and then running out of air, water or food. Get killed by any tremor type works that might live there, get killed by angry Martians, fall into a crater and die or get stuck. Die from having an asteroid or meteor land on you, die from a rock-slide, be buried under red sand, die from a sandstorm, die from any lethal bacteria you might come into contact with on an alien planet, die from the heat and or cold. Die from any other random things that could happen on a planet 9 months away from earth with no hope of rescue or supply's ever.

----------


## L

> Good luck, I guess. I'm half tempted to do that, but I don't imagine there not going to take somebody who can't hear much. They say the moneys to make sure that you are fully comitted to going to Mars. Not that they could force you, I don't think.



Oh I didn't give any money, I stopped there - I wasn't serious!

----------


## Monotony

> Die from radiation, die of dehydration, die from asphyxiation, die from starvation, die from extraterrestrial snu snu causing you to run out of water and oxygen, die from having something put a hole in your ship ect. Die from having your suit punctured, die from going out to explore and getting lost and then running out of air, water or food. Get killed by any tremor type works that might live there, get killed by angry Martians, fall into a crater and die or get stuck. Die from having an asteroid or meteor land on you, die from a rock-slide, be buried under red sand, die from a sandstorm, die from any lethal bacteria you might come into contact with on an alien planet, die from the heat and or cold. Die from any other random things that could happen on a planet 9 months away from earth with no hope of rescue or supply's ever.



I would rather be stranded on the moon at least then I could just jump high enough and with enough force in the direction of the earth float towards it get pulled in and burn up in the atmosphere. Or just open the visor. Mars how ever, either dehydrate, starve, or monoxide.

Should send some cyanide capsules with them for when they realize how fucking stupid going there was.

Or just go float of into space from the moon and drift forever, [BEEP] you conformists and your cremations and or burials on land or at sea.

----------


## Otherside

> Die from radiation, die of dehydration, die from asphyxiation, die from starvation, die from extraterrestrial snu snu causing you to run out of water and oxygen, die from having something put a hole in your ship ect. Die from having your suit punctured, die from going out to explore and getting lost and then running out of air, water or food. Get killed by any tremor type works that might live there, get killed by angry Martians, fall into a crater and die or get stuck. Die from having an asteroid or meteor land on you, die from a rock-slide, be buried under red sand, die from a sandstorm, die from any lethal bacteria you might come into contact with on an alien planet, die from the heat and or cold. Die from any other random things that could happen on a planet 9 months away from earth with no hope of rescue or supply's ever.



...die from going home, crushed by Earth's gravity because there bodies have adjusted to Mars's lesser gravitational field, and they can no longer be on the Earth without having vital organs crushed by the planet.





> Oh I didn't give any money, I stopped there - I wasn't serious!



Ha ha...I do wonder how serious about this though some of these applicants will be in ten years time. Or twenty when they've been stuck on Mars for ten years.

----------


## Dust_in_the_wind

Holy [BEEP] no.

----------


## WintersTale

I wouldn't mind living on the Moon, if it were possible to do so.

----------


## Ironman

Is that on a payment plan?

----------


## WintersTale

> Is that on a payment plan?



No idea. I can't imagine that they would be able to bill you from Mars.

----------


## Otherside

> Is that on a payment plan?



Nope, the money is just an application fee. If you end up going to Mars, it's all paid for by sponsors.

----------


## WintersTale

I know a couple of douchebags that I would _love_ to send there. 

Problem is, the Martians would probably send them back!

----------

